# Сакроилеит, спондилоартроз. Полгода не могут поставить диагноз...



## Мамасани (4 Июн 2018)

Доброго дня ! Подскажите ,пожалуйста , что это может быть .
Пол года мучает боль в пояснице , держится субфебрильная температура 37,1-37,4, слабость ,апатия , подташнивает, постоянная боль, не могу ни спать сутками от боли , ни ходить . Сначала было подозрение на хронич. пиелонефрит , была e.coli в моче и цервикальном канале , лечили Нолицином, Амоксиклавом,Аугментином , Рулид, 5 Нок , КАнефрон-цистон пью до сих пор .

Сейчас почки не беспокоят,(да они особо и не беспокоили , боль была именно в пояснице, а по бокам были как -бы прострелы ) узи почек нормальное , анализ мочи - стерильно , но ощущается отчетливая боль в крестце , прям где 2 косточки . Делала МРТ пояснично - крестцового и МРТ крестцово-подвздошных сочленений , заключение :костно-деструктивных и воспалительных изменений не обнаружено . Была в институте ревматологии на Каширке , в Мониках - все-таки нашли по снимкам сакроилеит . Также на рентгене таза ( на одном снимке из трех , которые делались в разных медучереждениях - нашли сакроилеит, а таже межпозвонковый остеохондроз, спондилоартроз). Все анализы ревматологические в норме , сдавала на бруцеллез, туберкулез - все отрицательное , вирусы - герпес, цитомегаловирус , мононуклеоз - норм ,с реактивный белок, СОЭ все в пределах нормы , по крови( в поликлинике ) - увеличены лейкоциты , в инвитро - увеличены лимфоциты, снижены нейтрофилы, увеличены базофилы , но , как говорят , врачи- не критично . 

Была у инфекциониста,гинеколога , неврологов-3 разных ,гематолога ,ревматологов - 3разных,урологов-2, нефролога. Делала узи почек , селезенки , печени , также делали КТ брюшной полости - все норм . После визитов к ревматологу принимала Найз, Мелоксикам , диклофенак , но все помогало на несколько дней , а также температура сначала снижалась, но потом снова начинала расти . Сейчас 2 недели делаю массажи и ставят блокады Траумель и дексаметазон, боль меньше стала , но состояние ужасное , температура также держится . Заметила , что как только начинает сильнее болеть , так и сразу температура поднимается . бывает, что утром после сна температура 36,8-36,9 , а также бывает вечером такая температура иногда . Температуру ощущаю , слабость , горит все тело, лицо ,тошнит . Боль именно у крестце , где косточки, там же чувствуется припухлость - воспаление . 

Уже не знаю к кому обратиться и кто мне поможет , сил нет никаких, от постоянной боли устала, все врачи говорят - это не к нам . Помогите , пожалуйста , подскажите в каком направлении двигаться , к какому врачу идти и какие анализы еще сдать . Снимки , анализы - все могу прикрепить , если требуется . Спасибо заранее.


----------



## La murr (4 Июн 2018)

@Мамасани, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июн 2018)

Все прикрепляйте, будем смотреть.
Если постоянно принимать НПВП, есть облегчение?


----------



## Мамасани (6 Июн 2018)

Доброго дня! Принимала  по 10 дней  Мелоксикам , Найз , Диклофенак - сначала было  легче , через дней 5   снова начиналась боль.  Сейчас прикреплю снимки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июн 2018)

Мамасани написал(а):


> Доброго дня! Принимала  по 10 дней  Мелоксикам , Найз , Диклофенак - сначала было  легче , через дней 5   снова начиналась боль.  Сейчас прикреплю снимки.


То есть на фоне приема боль возвращается?
Ждем снимки.


----------

